# plant ID from brazil



## theguppyman (Jan 10, 2010)

Any one know what this is  its usualy very green. im living in brazil and have a farm were there is a bog and creeks that run parllle to it i get all i need for aqurium there sand,gravel,driftwood, and evan guppys. so i got this one a week ago but didnt but it in the aqurium yet thats why its a bit brown but its a very bright green. any one know what it is ??????*c/p**c/p**w3


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Hard to tell, but would guess java moss.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Any chance of a better pic? Maybe in the tank as well?


----------



## theguppyman (Jan 10, 2010)

i will post a better pic and iam sur its not juva moos


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

yeah..doesn't look like jm to me...judging that pic...it looks like a tangled up mat of hairgrass. ;o)


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

Of all the possible aquatic plants found in Brazil you want to decorate with what looks like some kind of moss? LOL...just kidding.

My first gues from the blurry picture was some kind of moss. I don't see any roots or runners. A picture of it in the water would help a lot.


----------



## theguppyman (Jan 10, 2010)

it has these kinds of leaves







exept in a bundle*w3


----------



## theguppyman (Jan 10, 2010)




----------



## theguppyman (Jan 10, 2010)

go this link to see it the forum wont load it http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/images/Eriocaulaceae/Eriocaulonsetaceum.jpg


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Interesting...the two pics look nothing alike. ;o)

I'm going to say that second pick looks like a Erio species.


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

Wont load because you have "http" typed in 2x


----------



## theguppyman (Jan 10, 2010)

no not the plant structer just the leaves


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Definately going to need a better pic of the actual plant if possible.


----------

